# احلي تريقه علي الستات!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## سامح روماني2 (18 يوليو 2010)

1*اجتمعوا النساء من مختلف البلدان واتفقوا على أن لا يعملوا أي شئ في  المنزل من خدمة الزوج والأولاد والترتيب والطبيخ والغسيل وغيرها من الأمور  وفي اجتماعهم الثاني بدأت كل واحده منهم تحكي ما هي ردة فعل زوجها فقالت  الفرنسية عندما أخبرت زوجي في اليوم الأول لم أرى شيئاً وفي اليوم الثاني  لم أرى شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في اليوم الثالث وجدت زوجي يطبخ الأكل ويحضر  الغداء ... وقالت الأمريكية عندما أخبرت زوجي في اليوم الأول لم أرى شيئاً  وفي اليوم الثاني لم أرى شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في اليوم الثالث ذهب زوجي  للسوبرماركت لشراء احتياجات المنزل .. وقالت الإيطالية عندما أخبرت زوجي في  اليوم الأول لم أرى شيئاً وفي اليوم الثاني لم أرى شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في  اليوم الثالث وجدت زوجي ينظف المنزل ويغسل الملابس ... وقالت ((أم علي ))  عندما أخبرت زوجي في اليوم الأول لم أرى شيئاً وفي اليوم الثاني لم أرى  شيئاً أيضاً ولكن في اليوم الثالث رأيت لكمة قوية في عيني اليمنى 

2*سمره حملت 10 شهور ليش ؟؟؟ 9 شهور حمل وشهر تحميض

 *المرأه .. ولسانها*
* قيل لرجل ان حماتك ماتت مسمومه...*
* فقال على الفور : لا بد وان تكون قد عضت لسانها*

* طبيب المرأه *

* مرضت عجوز ... فأتى ابنها بطبيب فرآها متزينه*
* فعرف الطبيب حالها .. فقال : ما احوجها الى الزواج *
* فقال الابن : وما للعجائز والازواج*
* فقالت العجوز : ويحك يا بني أأنت اعلم من الطبيب .......*

* المرأه وانتم السابقون *

* لا حظت الزوجه بعد شجار عنيف مع زوجها انه ساهم واجم...*
* فسألته مسترضيه : فيم تفكر الآن .... قل الحقيقه ؟*
* فأجاب الزوج الغاضب : انني افكر في عباره مناسبه اكتبها على شاهد قبرك *
* فأبتسمت الزوجه وقالت له : هذا امر سهل فلتكتب عليه ( هنا ترقد زوجه صاحب  القبرالمجاور )..*

* المرأه ...... و المهلبية  *

* قال احدهم لامه مازحا عندما جاءها بطبق من المهلبيه : هل تتزوجين يا اماه  او تأكلين هذه المهلبيه ؟......*
* فقالت له : يا ابني الله يرضى عليك ..... وهل لي اسنان للمهلبيه !!*

* المرأه وما تظهر عليه*

* تزوج رجل امرأه قبيحه الوجه وفي صباح اليوم التالي للعرس ... قالت لزوجها :  *
* على من تريدني ان اظهر وعلى من تريد ان أختبئ ؟*
* فقال لها : انتي في حل ان تظهري لكل الناس الا انا !!*

* المرأه والتقوى *

* كتب رجل الى عشيقته ورقه في اولها : عصمني الله واياك بالتقوى ..*
* فكتبت اليه في الجواب : يا غليظ الطبع . ... ان استجاب الله دعائك ... لن  نلتقي ابدا ...*

* المرأه والاعمى *

* تزوج رجل اعمى امرأه قبيحه ... فقالت له : لقد رزقت اجمل النساء .. وانت لا  تدري ...*
* فقال لها: اذن فأين المبصرون عنك قبلي ......*

* النساء والخبر الجديد *

* قال الصديق لصديقه ما هي اخبارك الجديده ؟*
* فأجابه صاحبه بحزن : اسكت لقد اكتشفت ان زوجتي تخونني *
* فقال له: انني اسألك عن اخبارك الجديده....*

* المرأه  وزوجها الاعمى*

* قال الفنان لزوجته : كلما نظرت في المرآه وجدت نفسي مثل القمر فهل تسمين  هذا غرور؟*
* فأجابته الزوجه كلا ... انما اسميه (عمى)....*

* حواء والقرد*
* قبل ان يسافر الزوج الى افريقيا ... سأ ل زوجته : ماذا تريدين ان احضر لك  من افريقيا ؟...*
* فقالت له: قرد صغير ...*
* فسافر الزوج وعاد ... ولماراى زوجته ضرب كفا بكف وقال: يا الهي .. لقد نسيت  القرد *
* فقالت زوجته : بسيطه يا حبيبي وجودك كفايه .....*

* لقب الرجل للمرأه *

* قالت امرأه لرجل : لماذا تأخذ المرأه لقب زوجها حينما تتزوج ؟ ..*
* فأجابها : وهل تترك له شيء .. حتى تبقي له هذا ...*


* شكوى زوج *
* قال متزوج لصديقه : ان زوجتي تحتاج لساعات لتتكلم في موضوع واحد *
* فقال صديقه : ان زوجتي لا تحتاج حتى الى موضوع ....*


* المرأه والبغل *

* كانت المعركه حاميه بين رجل وزوجته ...... عندما مر بغل من تحت النافذه ...*
* فصاح الزوج اعتقد ان هذا البغل من اقاربك ؟*
* فقالت الزوجه : اجل ... انه صهري ...ان شاء الله عيبكم *
* م ن ق و ل    * ​





 > أسماء الزوجات في موبايلات أزواجهم من مرحله  الخطوبه إلى مابعد الزواج

 > مرحلة الخطوبة :
 > 
 > 1.My Love
 > 
 > 
 > 2.بيبي
 > 3.حبي
 > 4.حياتي
 > 5.عمري
 > 6.روحي
 > 
 > مرحلة شهر العسل :
 > 1.عيوني
 > 2.قلبي
 > 3.ميمي (إسم الدلع)
 > 
 > 
 > لما يصير عندهم طفلين :
 > 
 > 
 > 1.أم فلان
 > 
 > 2.البيت
 > 
 > 
 > 
 > بعد 5 سنوات زواج:
 > 
 > 
 > 1.المحقق كونان
 > 
 > 2.تعال للبيت
 > 
 > 3.مصيبة في الطريق
 > 
 > 4.لا ترد
 > 
 > 5.المباحث
 > 
 > 6.غلطة عمري
 > 
 > 7.ودني لأهلي
 > 
 > 8.أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
 > 
 > 9.أكلنا هوا


 > 

 > 10.عذاب القبر


​ 12.غوانتانامو 11.البلاء الأعظم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يوليو 2010)

*كده مااااااااااااااااااشي*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يوليو 2010)

*تسلم يا جميل

اتريق برحتك طبعا

وكلنا معاك​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يوليو 2010)

خد راحتك ياااااااد وراك رجاله
هههههههه
حلويين ياسامح
شكرا ليك
​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (19 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

يا رجاله احنا ممكن نفرط في اي حاجه الا الحريه اااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

وماله يا سامح اتريقوا مرة عليكوا و 10 علينا

احنا ديموقراطيين هههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> وماله يا سامح اتريقوا مرة عليكوا و 10 علينا
> 
> احنا ديموقراطيين هههههههههههه​



*
ايه الخفه دي يابت

هو انتوا تقدروا تتريقوا علينا

ده هيبقي اخر يوم في عمركم :smil8:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

> ايه الخفه دي يابت
> 
> هو انتوا تقدروا تتريقوا علينا
> 
> ده هيبقي اخر يوم في عمركم :smil8:


 
كل الناس بتقولى كده يا مايكل 

ييييييي اتريقنا كتييييير30:

قولتلك 100 مرة متقدرش تعمل حاجة 30:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> كل الناس بتقولى كده يا مايكل
> 
> ييييييي اتريقنا كتييييير30:
> 
> قولتلك 100 مرة متقدرش تعمل حاجة 30:​



*

ماشي يا خفه يارخمه

اتريقتوا وين بقي انتوا بق وبس

خليهم 101 يا خفه :t30:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

> ماشي يا خفه يارخمه
> 
> اتريقتوا وين بقي انتوا بق وبس
> 
> خليهم 101 يا خفه


 
ميرسى يا مايكل

اتريقنا بمواضيع كتييير هنا بالقسم 30:

ومن عندى خليهم 102  ههههههههه :t30:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ميرسى يا مايكل
> 
> اتريقنا بمواضيع كتييير هنا بالقسم 30:
> 
> ومن عندى خليهم 102  ههههههههه :t30:​



*
مش بقلك خفه يابت

ربنا خليكي لمصر يختي :heat:​*
*واتهدي بقي مش كل موضوع هنقلبه شات

كدا هنطرد كتير :hlp:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

> مش بقلك خفه يابت
> 
> ربنا خليكي لمصر يختي :heat:
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه ميرسى

يااااااارب يخلينى 

ماشى عشان خاطر مصر​​​​*
*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (19 يوليو 2010)

ايه يا جماعه احنا هنتخانق ولا ايه خلاص احذف انا الموضوع بتاعي علشان محدش يزعل فيكم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (19 يوليو 2010)

المرأه والاعمى 

تزوج رجل اعمى امرأه قبيحه ... فقالت له : لقد رزقت اجمل النساء .. وانت لا تدري ...
فقال لها: اذن فأين المبصرون عنك قبلي ......

ههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم يا سامح


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

سامح روماني2 قال:


> ايه يا جماعه احنا هنتخانق ولا ايه خلاص احذف انا الموضوع بتاعي علشان محدش يزعل فيكم
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*
نتخانق ايه ياعم

ربنا ميجيب خناق

انا بموت ع طول 30:

احنا بس بنرحم ع بعض في اي موضوع

ومش عايزين صاحب الموضوع يطردنا :hlp:​*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (19 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> نتخانق ايه ياعم
> 
> ربنا ميجيب خناق
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بترخموا عليبعض ليه بس ليييييييييه


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (19 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههه
كلهم حلوين بس الاخيرة احلى بكثير 

مرسي​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (19 يوليو 2010)

لية كدة الظلم دة منة لة
ههههههههه


----------



## hanysabry (20 يوليو 2010)

معاك حق


----------

